# Australian PR Consultant fees review



## krsna83 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi folks,

I am applying for Australian PR. I was in touch with a few consultancies, due to lack of time( and laziness :-/) in going through the formalities.

I am an B.E (Computer sci Engineering) by education (computer science) and by work,with 10 years of experience in Telecom domain and working for a Global market leader. I would be graduating from an entrepreneurship program from stanford university by June 2014.

Barring the consultant fees and IELTS fee, I would like to validate the PR visa fee and time with the experts here. The details are :

1>Assessment body for skills assessment would be IEA (Institute of Engineers Australia) : The price is AUD 625 (at least 2 months for processing time)

2>Dept of Immigration and Border Security fee :AUD 3520 for you (primary applicant & AUD 1760 for your spouse) . 
Time: To be paid 5 to 6 months after IEA payment.

Total fee : AUD 625+3520+1760(for my spouse) .
Time for the process to complete:around 10 months.

Kindly let me know your thoughts on whether the pricing and timeline are accurate.

Appreciate a lot .

Thanks a ton.
KRishna.


----------



## MayankChaturvedi (Dec 23, 2013)

krsna83 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am applying for Australian PR. I was in touch with a few consultancies, due to lack of time( and laziness :-/) in going through the formalities.
> 
> ...



hi , 

Fees is right , 

time frame u can say 10-15 months as per my experience.


all the best !!


----------



## krsna83 (Jan 11, 2014)

MayankChaturvedi said:


> hi ,
> 
> Fees is right ,
> 
> ...



Mayank , that was super fast. Thanks a million friend.

Krishna.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

krsna83 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am applying for Australian PR. I was in touch with a few consultancies, due to lack of time( and laziness :-/) in going through the formalities.
> 
> ...


Which consultant you are considering ? Y-axis ? I can refer you so that you might get discount ..


----------



## krsna83 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks much! Pondering on Y-axis- If there is a discount for Y-axis , that will be great. Please let me know how to take this forward.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

krsna83 said:


> Thanks much! Pondering on Y-axis- If there is a discount for Y-axis , that will be great. Please let me know how to take this forward.


Hi, 

I not saying that you shouldn't go for you axis. 

There is mara agent and he is charging less than 65000. 

There is a mention of it in vetassess timelines thread


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

krsna83 said:


> Thanks much! Pondering on Y-axis- If there is a discount for Y-axis , that will be great. Please let me know how to take this forward.


Send a private message to me ...


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

krsna83 said:


> Thanks much! Pondering on Y-axis- If there is a discount for Y-axis , that will be great. Please let me know how to take this forward.


Please do not waste money on consultants.
You can do it yourself.
The complete process is online,consultant will only be able to upload the forms on your behalf,every thing has to be provided by you.
Believe me if your case is straight forward you do not need a consultant.
Save that 65+K what ever for your visa fee and other expenses.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You should include the fee for IELTS exam. It usually is about 200 AUD. And translation fees, if your documents are not in English.


----------



## MayankChaturvedi (Dec 23, 2013)

krsna83 said:


> Mayank , that was super fast. Thanks a million friend.
> 
> Krishna.



but choose your agent wisely ok.


----------



## krsna83 (Jan 11, 2014)

great! thanks all for helping this newbie.


----------

